# Radeon-9000 oder GF-MX?



## Grimreaper (22. Februar 2003)

Ich will mir ne neue Graphikkarte zulegen (meine TNT2 machts langsam nicht mehr) und möglichst nicht mehr als 100€ für ausgeben.
So wie ich das sehe gibts nur zwei Alternativen in dem Preissegment, die auch Spieletauglich sind:
Geforce4 MX oder ATI 9000. Zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten? Ich hatte noch nie ne ATI Karte und weiß auch nicht, wie gut die 9000er ist. Bei der MX hab ich da schon mehr Erfahrung.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Paule (22. Februar 2003)

also  ich würde auf keinen fall ne gf4 mx holen , hol dir doch für 20€ mehr ne gf4 ti4200  , die is auf jeden fall besser , was die radeon 9000 angeht kann ich leider nix sagen , aber guck dir einfach mal ein paar grafikkarten tests auf solchen test-seiten an...
meistens kannst du dir damit ein ganz gutes urteil über die ganzen Karten bilden

GRüße
Paule


----------



## Grimreaper (22. Februar 2003)

Die günstigste Ti4200 die ich fand hat 150€ gekostet. Und das wär schon weit über dem Limit den ich hatte. 

Folgendes habe ich aber noch rausgefunden: Die 9000er ist etwas schlechter als die 8500er, die etwas über dem Niveau einer GeForce3 liegt. Ich denke mal die 8500 is am ehesten das richtige für mich.

Hat einer von euch ne 8500er/9000er und kann mir sagen, wie seine Erfahrungen mit der Karte sind?

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Paule (22. Februar 2003)

geh mal auf http://www.hardwareluxx.de und guck dir da die ganzen testberichte an , die seite ist so ziemlich genial und man kann da für fast alles etwas finden....ich denke mal , dass da auch einige tests über deine favoriten sein werden 
grüße 
Paule
also , ich hab eine ti4200 gefunden , für 134€ das is ja nun nicht so viel mehr denk ich....
und bei ebay wirds bestimmt auch noch einiges geben...


----------



## Jamonit (21. März 2003)

Wenn du die ti4280 von Albatron nimmst hast du sogar noch zwei vorteile: 1. Die Karte lässt sich dank der super-guten Kühlung knadenlos hochziehen und sie Unterstützt AGP 8-Fach. Preislich liegt sie, je nach shop zwischen 130 und 150 €.


----------



## Paule (21. März 2003)

soviel wrd ich auf dem agp-8x nicht rumreiten , das bringt noch nicht sonderlich viel , ausser problemen , die eigentlich kaum mehr vorkommen...


----------



## Grimreaper (21. März 2003)

Ihr postet ja immer noch 

Ja ich hab mich jetzt für eine ATI 9000er für 75 € entschieden. Bisher bin ich voll zufrieden damit.

thx nochmal für eure Hilfe (hardwareluxx.de hat mir sehr weitergeholfen).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Jamonit (22. März 2003)

was meinst du mit problemen bei AGP 8x ?


----------



## Paule (22. März 2003)

hat man halt so gehört , dass es am anfang von agp8x probleme gab ....
aber ich merk davon nix bei meiner graka , die auch mit 8x läuft


----------



## Jamonit (22. März 2003)

ich auch nicht.. deswegen frag ich ja..


----------

